# Are ladybugs poisonous?



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Stanley just ate a ladybug that somehow got into the house. Are they poisonous?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

According to the Poison Control Center they are not! Most birds will not eat them because they are bitter. He probably won't try that again!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Naunnie! 

I googled it and some of the sites said that they were poisonous while others said they weren't so I figured I would ask here and see if anyone had experience with their pigeons eating ladybugs. But if Poison Control says they aren't then I can breathe easy. 

The funny thing is he won't eat any weirdly shaped foods such as split peas and corn (or I have to pop some in his mouth before he realizes he can swallow it and he will eat it on his own) but the first time he sees a ladybug he just pops it in his mouth. haha. spoiled much!?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Naunnie said:


> According to the Poison Control Center they are not! Most birds will not eat them because they are bitter. He probably won't try that again!


LOL, your right! My daughter accidentally ate one -VERY BITTER!!!! uck!


----------

